# Encyclopedia Puritannica



## reformedman (Nov 11, 2006)

I thought I'd post this because from what I've seen of it, I believe this could be of great benefit to pastors and seminary students and other persons who need to research books. I'm sure teaching-elders will really benefit from this. I found out about it at my church bookstore. So if you search for something like Justification; you'll get a list of all books and authors and anything written in them that has anything concerning the concept of justification.

Encyclopedia Puritannica
The CDROM is a presentation of scores of books written by Puritans and other biblically Reformed men from the 1500's to the present. The encyclopedia puritannica project (epp) has digitally reproduced the text of these works from original printings and packaged them as web pages. EPP also has comprehensive inter-linking in the texts, including an innovative cross-referencing system that allows you to look up every place in every book on the CD where a bible verse is used. It is a very powerful program.
sample of books:
complete set of the works of Thomas Boston 12 vols
complete set of the Gospel Pulpit by jc philpot 14 vols
complete set of the sermons of Philpot 12 vols
all the expository thoughts on the Gospels by jc ryle 7 vols

works: over 230
authors: over 110
pages: over 70,000
no installation or internet connection necessary

www.puritannica.com


----------



## reformedman (Nov 11, 2006)

oops, after I posted I found that an earlier version was already posted. Well this is version 3.0 which is updated with a huge expansion of authors and books for resources so I guess this is a bump for the program.


----------



## caddy (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't have it, but have heard a lot of good things about this!


----------



## reformedman (Nov 11, 2006)

yes, unfortunately it's a bit on the expensive side so I doubt a lot of people will get it. It's about 60 buckaroni's


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks for the bump!  Here is an earlier thread. I concur it's a great resource! And worth every penny. 

I am proofreading Wilhelmus a Brakel's _The Christian's Reasonable Service_ for version 4.0 currently.


----------

